# Thomas Cook Cash Passport?



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

If I were to put Euros on a Thomas Cook Cash Passport, at say 1.07E/£, are there any hidden charges up front or when withdrawing cash/buying goods in Spain?


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Glengyle

We got a Thomas Cook Cash Passport last month just in case we ran out of cash. We went to Cyprus but only used it has a debit card at the hotel, just to try it out and it worked fine. We did get 1.20 euros to the pound when it was loaded.  
We will also use it when we travel to France next year.

We thought was a good idea because if it was lost or stolen it could only be used up to the amount remaining on it, but for security you also have a pin number too.

There are charges - see below

http://www.cashpassport.com/thomascook/feesandlimits.html

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Paul,

I somehow missed that charges page when browsing the TC site last night. Just want to load with Euros now in case the rate tumbles further, rather than carry cash. 2 Euro charge for withdrawals not too steep  

Cheers
Davie.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Glengyle,

One thought that crossed my mind – 

How safe is your money once you have paid to pre-load the Thomas Cook Cash Passport card with Euros is a question that bothers me in this risky financial climate.

The company behind this card is not Thomas Cook (or Travelex) but R. Raphael & Sons plc. This claims to be a UK bank authorised and regulated by the FSA.

What I haven’t been able to establish is whether, if you put Euros on this card, and (say) R. Raphael & Sons plc becomes insolvent, so the prepaid card is not accepted abroad and effectively becomes worthless, is your loss covered by the Financial Services Compensation Scheme so you effectively get a Government guarantee? A prepaid card isn’t necessarily the same as a bank account. :roll: 

Anyone know the answer?


SD


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Why Bother, just open a Nationwide online flexi A/c free to draw money from Atms eurowide, good rate, safe easy debit card,Access on line for transfers /bill payment, Had one for 6yrs no probs!


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

The reason I am bothering is to get Euros on the card at todays rate. I'd imagine your Nationwide cash is in sterling?


----------

